# other pets?



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

so what other pets do you have??

I have Mrs Tiggy Winkle, my hedgie

I have 5 cats oldest is Toby (calioc F 14), Sam (orange tabby M 12), Dusty (black with white toes M 5), Opal (pure white M 1 - failed foster kitten), and my current foster is Sunny, M, 1.5 - semi feral. 

my daughter has a fish tank with a betta and a couple corydora catfish

I have a 55 gallon fish tank with a mixture of tetras, corydoras and plecos

I have three kids too - twin 16 yr old boys and a 10 yr old girl.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

2 huskies
M - 5 years old - Artermis 
F - 6 years old - Sakari
1 mutt (15 pounds)
M - 3 years old - Jack

Plus my four hedgehogs :grin:


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

Kiwi: 
• Female 
• Hedgehog
• 3 years old

Maxx:
• Male
• Dog ( Border collie, black lab mix)
• 8 years old

Flick
• Male
• Cat
• 6 years old

Adonis ( Donny)
• Male
• Hairless Rat
• unknown age

Smudge
• Male
• Siamese Rat
• Unknown age


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

What exactly is a Siamese rat?


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, we have:
2 cats, male (brothers), 2 years old; Lightning, pale orange tabby; Jessie, grey and darker grey tabby

2 gerbils, female, 6-8 months old (? not entirely sure); Molly, orange and cream; Elsa, grey and white

1 hedgehog, female, 4-7 months old (? again, not entirely sure); Sprinkles, chocolate pinto

Plus 2 kids  Girl, almost 6 years old, boy, 4 years old next week; oh, and my husband, does he count as a pet? :grin:


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Loki 
Rescue 
Mutt (we THINK he's pitbull, shar pei, and rhodesian)
4 years old, will be 5 in October

Teddy
Bichon Frises 
12 years young will be 13 in October as well

Olive
Chocolate Alergian
Turning 1 very very soon! YAY

BB (means Baby because we haven't chosen her name yet!!!)
Black Algerian (I know awesome right?!?)
6 weeks today!


----------



## Darcyroach (Feb 7, 2014)

DesireeM81 said:


> What exactly is a Siamese rat?











It's a white rat with darks areas on their snout and base of tail


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

currently a sun conure

male about 4 yrs
name mango

a hog

name bell
about of a 1 1/2


normal bp

name mila
she will be 3 years next week

others are at my brothers house because I just moved, and am still getting there new room set up


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Like I need any other pets?  
In addition to my 6 hedgehogs, Sebastian (approx 9m) Titan (approx 9m), Gayle, Gabriel, Beauregard, and Tiberius (all 7m) 
I have cats.
Loki, DLH Black M14y
Panama approx 6y DSH Orange Tabby M 
Ping DSH Gray Tabby M 4y 
Willow DSH Calico/Tabby F 3y


----------



## Poke (Jul 10, 2014)

Lets see, we have 
Hondo the hedgehog
14 gerbils 
2 female guinea pigs
Biff the DSH calico cat
Token the powder puff chinese crested
Banjo and Kazooie daschund rat terrier mixs
Doogie the chihuahua mix

I should find a way of blocking animal rehoming sites from my view.


----------



## Charlie's mommy (May 16, 2014)

We've got 4 dogs- 16 year old pudle pointer named Mya, 9 year old pudle pointer named dot (myas baby) Chris has 2 dachshunds, sox and Monty.
3 hedgehogs- howie (rescue) calico (rescue) and holly my first baby and only girl  then a betta fish, his name is moo...we have no logical explanation for his name lol


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Wow! What a great mix of pets on here  

- Tansy, a hedgehog, 8 months old, grey pinto. 
- Wally, a Maltese/Shih-Tzu mix, he'll be 4 years old in October. 
- Champ, a Belgian Shepherd (he may be a mix, but we're not totally sure), he'll be 11 years old in November.
- Runner, a Golden retriever, he'll also be 11 years old in October.

We used to have another Golden named Abby, but unfortunately she passed away this summer due to stomach cancer. 

And I'm hoping to get either a ball python or bearded dragon soon


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

This is a very difficult topic for me to answer LOL


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Give it a shot, Neil


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I figured I'd reply with an image collage because why not?


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

5 cats:
snickers-female, 6 years old, domestic short hair, mackerel tabby(brown)
cuddles- female, 6 years old, domestic short hair, mackerel tabby(brown)
squeak- male, 7 years old, domestic short hair, mackerel tabby(black/brown)
<squeak snickers and cuddles are all related squeaks a year older>
Samantha- female, 19 years old, Maine ****, grey tabby like stripes
Tobi( with an i)- female, 14 weeks apx., domestic short hair, orange tabby(creme/buff)
7 fowl: 
pipip-female,chicken,3, golden comet, red/brown
nugget-female, chicken, 3, golden comet, red/brown
snowflake-female,2,silkie, white
cupcake-female,2, silkie, white
pheasant 1-male, 6 months, yellow golden pheasant
pheasant 2-female, 6 months, yellow golden pheasant
pheasant 3- female, 6 months, yellow golden pheasant
fish:
14 gallon tank
3 5 gallon tanks
1 small indoor pond
100 gallon outdoor pond
turtle:
pigeon-?,?, peninsula cooter turtle
dog:
Olivia-female, 4 years old, chihuahua, chocolate colored
hedgehog
cookie-female, 2 years old, grey snoflake


----------



## shelbythehedgehog (Mar 30, 2014)

Shelby 

•female 
Hedgehog


Zoreo

•female bunny
Mini Rex 

Cuddles

•female bunny
Lion head/ mini Rex


Suri

•female dog
Samoyed husky


Fish

•male Betta
I don't know the name haha


----------



## HedgiePome (Mar 27, 2014)

Just my kitty. Yuki, 10 y/o male orange & white tabby.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I have two dogs, they are pit/lab mix, 4 years old, both male, out door. There names are Jersey and Copper.

I have a ****atiel bird named Rooney.

A 29 gallon fish aquarium with an angel fish, one gourami, a few tetras, a few snails, 4 cory catfish, and an algae eater. (Im having troubke keeping it clean the last few weeka though, water levels are great. Any suggestions/tips?)

And of coursebi juat recently got my first hedgie, Shiloh.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

maybe you need a stronger filter! I had problems with that and when I upgraded the filter everything was better.


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

tony21 said:


> maybe you need a stronger filter! I had problems with that and when I upgraded the filter everything was better.


I've been thinking about getting a submergable filter and a under gravel filter. It got a lot of the evening sun so I moved it today.


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

MandyA said:


> I've been thinking about getting a submergable filter and a under gravel filter. It got a lot of the evening sun so I moved it today.


yes that is most likely your issue, I would clean it up, and wait and see. still doing a filter upgrade is always a great idea. getting some natural sun is good if you have live plants, but to much will cause the problem you have. I kept fish for a lot of my younger years, I vary much miss it lol. if you have any other issues or questions let me know, I will do my best to help!


----------



## MandyA (Aug 28, 2014)

I moved it out of direct sunlight and its doing much better and im also doing a 25% water change every few days.

Sorry I didnt mean to "hijack" this thread.


----------



## Van (Mar 31, 2014)

2 dogs: Buddy (golden retriever) and Rocko (bulldog) 
One cat: Gizmo
And the hedgehog, Clover


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 1 dog:
4 1/2 year old black lab we rescued about 3 years ago named Macy. She looks at shadows and lights 23 hours of the day. We can't get her to stop, it's some type of OCD. She is looking at the wall right now hoping to fine a shadow. But weirdly even though she does that, she is very smart.

Then of course we have a female hog name Nikki and a male named Bruce Quillis. O.... And a 3 week old baby  

I would have more dogs but if I did then my girl friend and I wouldn't be able to have the joy of fostering them for time to time


----------

